# Can I really ad 50 more yards?



## juunior (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi there.

My first post in here, so bare over with me 

Im looking at this thing that says it will improve my distance.
Target Centered Golf: Eric Jones Golf Swing Instruction
Any of you have any experience with these kind of things?

BR

Michael


----------



## juunior (Jul 11, 2010)

juunior said:


> Hi there.
> 
> My first post in here, so bare over with me
> 
> ...


Anyone? Done wanna buy it if its not effective...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Welcome to the site.
Not sure if that would work or not I would spend my hard earned money on some lessons off a pro you would get better improvements that way you might not gain 50 yards but it will help you with accuraccy and consistancy and you might get some distance too. Remember hitting the ball long is only one part of the game.


----------



## luvsmizuno (Sep 27, 2010)

Wouldnt it depend on how far you hit the ball now as to how much further you could go?? If you drive the ball 150, its not going to be hard to get an extra 50 on that, but correct technique is required. My dad does not hit the ball far, but Im teaching him to come inside the line and square the face through the impact zone. When he gets it right, he easily hits it 50 yards further than hit across the line swings. Some people respond to reading, watching videos, others from a professional at a range. I would personally use the local pro at your club or range. Someone with a high certification.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

If you have a really experienced caddy, with a strong foot.....


----------



## benparagon (Nov 5, 2010)

It all depends. I agree with luvsmizuno that it depends on how far you're hitting now. I recommend getting advice from a golf professional as well. Not only will they give you pointers but also point you to resources that have helped them!


----------

